# "We Chinese all hate Japanese"



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

> "What you must understand is we Chinese all hate Japanese."
> 
> So began the Q&A at Sichuan University in Chengdu following my talk there about Sino-Japanese relations and my new book, ?Contemporary Japan? (Wiley, 2011). I heard close variations of this comment so frequently throughout my weeklong visit that I began to suspect it must be a typical practice sentence in English conversation classes ? an edgy variation on ?This is a pen.? A coed followed up by asking, ?Aren?t Japanese aggressive and betraying by nature?? Next along came, ?Why are Japanese so wasteful??
> 
> ...





Well, I'm pretty sure most of Japanese hate chinese as well vice versa.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 8, 2011)

So the older generations cant let go of what happened 60ish years ago (understandable, especially if they personally suffered it or had a friend/close relative who did) and the government is keeping the fire going for its own political / territorial goals.

Thats how this world tends to work. Get used to it.


----------



## Juno (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly not helped by Japan's general unwillingness to admit it ever did anything wrong.

They need to get over themselves, though the same could be said for a lot of countries carrying on grudges from generation to generation.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 8, 2011)

Considering that the Japanese are responsible for Naruto. I agree with the Chinese.


----------



## Mael (Mar 8, 2011)

Juno said:


> Honestly not helped by Japan's general unwillingness to admit it ever did anything wrong.
> 
> They need to get over themselves, though the same could be said for a lot of countries carrying on grudges from generation to generation.



Chinese aren't alone.

Lord knows my gf's older relatives are still bitter over Japan.

Japan of course winning no friends from its unapologetic stance.


----------



## Gino (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't believe it.............


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 8, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> So the older generations cant let go of what happened 60ish years ago (understandable, especially if they personally suffered it or had a friend/close relative who did) and the government is keeping the fire going for its own political / territorial goals.
> 
> Thats how this world tends to work. Get used to it.



IIRC, it's pretty much because the Japanese government actually deny any of the atrocities they did. Because of this, most of the current Japanese society are pretty much ignorant of it due to the past atrocities not being put down in their own recorded history. From what I've heard from someone, he asked a group of young Japanese students about the rape of nanking and they replied back asking" what is that?".

In my opinion, the Chinese kind of have the right to be very displeased with the Japanese who are blissfully ignorant of what they did to the Chinese in the past.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh China, irrelevant as always 

It's alright really, China hates Japan, the rest of the world hates China, balances itself out.


----------



## Xion (Mar 8, 2011)

I tend to lean pro-Japanese but not in the racist way. 

More in the vein of Japanese culture is awesome and currently majorly influencing Western culture, the Japanese language is infinitely nicer and cooler than Mandarin and Cantonese, and the fact that the billion+ people in China are living under a Communist government with many in rank poverty.

So to hear many of them praising "their" government and way of life is amusing considering Japan is pretty much a free nation now with a high standard of living. At least Japanese are not by-and-large brainwashed by das government.

Yes, Japan did horrible things to China in the past. But at least Japan moved on and became something in the world while China sits there as the last great bastion of greatest power, poverty, and censorship in the world.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 8, 2011)

Many ignorant people here.




That's an education issue.
That's what they learn. Just like they also kind of worship the guy that was pretty much the greatest mass murderer of all time. That happened to kill... their own people...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 8, 2011)

Well... China manufactures everything and Japan makes all the stuff that's worth big bucks.

Yes, there is a lot of hate for each other there, I'm guessing.


----------



## hehey (Mar 8, 2011)

eh, Japan best start building up their military capacity, China gets more and more powerful by the year, worst comes to worse i doubt the USA will have their back.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 8, 2011)

Black people and China:

*Let it go!*


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

The issue with japan is that, even if they are apologizing, they are only saying "we are sorry, china" and that's it. Some of japanese right wingers, including their prime ministers still attend Yakushini shrine to pay respect to deceased imperial japan soldiers, including war criminals who are buried there. 

You can't expect china to turn blind eye from that and let it just slide away.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Xenophobia in this case, sounds like an excuse for relieving internal pressures.  China has a pretty big gender gap, and that worries me.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> The issue with japan is that, even if they are apologizing, they are only saying "we are sorry, china" and that's it. Some of japanese right wingers, including their prime ministers still attend Yakushini shrine to pay respect to deceased imperial japan soldiers, including war criminals who are buried there.
> 
> You can't expect china to turn blind eye from that and let it just slide away.



But there's plenty of _other_ people buried there.

There's rapists and murderers buried in the same cemetery as your grandmother, is _that_ the reason you don't go visit her grave?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

Tkae said:


> But there's plenty of _other_ people buried there.
> 
> There's rapists and murderers buried in the same cemetery as your grandmother, is _that_ the reason you don't go visit her grave?


Fine, but how do you explain the japanese version of whitewashed history textbooks?

Another reason to fuel chinese anger, when your local japanese middle/high school won't tell the truth during WW2.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Then how do you explain the japanese version of whitewashed history textbooks?



I defy you to name any culture that doesn't whitewash their history books.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

Tkae said:


> I defy you to name any culture that doesn't whitewash their history books.


Germany for example. At least they acknowledges Holocaust and the Nazism, yes?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 8, 2011)

It was war back then what do you expect from them to do they were just doing what they thought were best and vice-versa for China! No appologies necessary, IMHO!


----------



## Tkae (Mar 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Germany for example. At least they acknowledges Holocaust and the Nazism, yes?



Have you _been_ to Germany? That's practically the _capital_ of whitewashing over history. They've basically saved a few landmarks like Auschwitz that they couldn't get away with destroying and completely painted over everything else, turning those few landmarks into tourist attractions.

Hitler's bunker was filled with concrete, blown up with multiple tons of explosives _twice_, and turned into a parking lot!

That's not whitewashing?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> It was war back then what do you expect from them to do they were just doing what they thought were best and vice-versa for China! No appologies necessary, IMHO!


Is that even a valid reason? Do you even realize how retarded that sounds?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 8, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Black people and China:
> 
> *Let it go!*



For the most part I think that they have let it go, its just White people refuse to accept how things are now with them, keeping the circle going!


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Have you _been_ to Germany? That's practically the _capital_ of whitewashing over history. They've basically saved a few landmarks like Auschwitz that they couldn't get away with destroying and completely painted over everything else, turning those few landmarks into tourist attractions.
> 
> Hitler's bunker was filled with concrete, blown up with multiple tons of explosives _twice_, and turned into a parking lot!
> 
> That's not whitewashing?


But did Germany as a nation tries to hide the holocaust? Yes? No? Maybe? You dunno?

That is what japan is practically doing with their historybook. It's not just any ordinary whitewashing. They are basically whitewashing their part of history on genocide that they've caused in Asia not centuries ago, but 70 decades ago.

That makes them some what cowards.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

What about how China is oppressing minorities in its own borders? How about its suppourt for a regime that is starving its people to death? How about its own censorship over its people? 



> Young people buy into the “cool Japan” image and crave Japanese products for their quality and design, but the vilifying discourse has been so pervasively disseminated and reinforced that it does not take much to elicit a knee-jerk response.



Reminds me of Pakistan and India.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 8, 2011)

Exo you should really think twice before facepalming people 1 page away from a post where you're using whitewashing to defend China 

That's bound to come back and bite you up the ass sooner than later


Nvm, I'm 30 secs too late


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What about how China is oppressing minorities in its own borders? How about its suppourt for a regime that is starving its people to death? How about its own censorship over its people?


That's china's problem. Just because china is doing the very similar thing doesn't make what japanese is doing today right.



-Dargor- said:


> Exo you should really think twice before facepalming people 1 page away from a post where you're using whitewashing to defend China
> 
> That's bound to come back and bite you up the ass sooner than later
> 
> ...


I'm not defending china, you dolt. I made this thread to give an epic face palm moment on china.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

Please Exo defend the view that you should hate the younger Japanese generation? What kind of shitty teaching is that?


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Is that even a valid reason? Do you even realize how retarded that sounds?



Please explain! Ex: At a sporting event do you say, sorry we kicked your ass or sorry I fouled you? No... Especially if its from something that happened 2 generations ago!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 8, 2011)

I can understand the Japanese wanting to honor their war dead.  It's perfectly acceptable.  I can also understand the Chinese being upset about this.  It's a bit like the reason people get upset about the Confederate flag here in the States, only we've had more time to get over that wound.

There's absolutely no good reason to keep holding on to old hatreds like these.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 8, 2011)

Japanese censor their textbooks....so it is no wonder why a lot of young Japanese grow up being ignorant of much of the dirty past it has done toward other countries.



Ennoea said:


> What about how China is oppressing minorities in its own borders? *How about its suppourt for a regime that is starving its people to death?* How about its own censorship over its people?
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Pakistan and India.



Actually: That is North Korea.

China may not be a democracy....but it gives its people some economic freedom and "freedom" of movement (although, some protests are strict no-no, unfortunately).

Censhorship is somewhat strong, however, in newspapers and television news.

However, despite the "Great Filter Wall" in the internet: Chinese people have ways to get around it and read real news !


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not trying to defend anyone. I just want japan to man up and tell the truth. Stop whitewashing their history textbooks like it never happened.

Now let's get back on topic and give china more face palm moments.


----------



## Xion (Mar 8, 2011)

Tkae said:


> I defy you to name any culture that doesn't whitewash their history books.



Especially considering the fact that I doubt the Chinese government teaches their kids about the glories of capitalism and Tianneman Square!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

> Actually: That is North Korea.



Thus the word suppourt.



> Japanese censor their textbooks....so it is no wonder why a lot of young Japanese grow up being ignorant and much of the dirty past of Japan.



Every race has a dirty past, I don't agree with how Japan deals with it but can't blame them for not wanting to have its people live in constant guilt over something they took no part in. And if the kids really want to learn Im sure the internet could help them.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 8, 2011)

Oops, sorry !


I am getting sleepy ....


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 8, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Fine, but how do you explain the japanese version of whitewashed history textbooks?
> 
> Another reason to fuel chinese anger, when your local japanese middle/high school won't tell the truth during WW2.





ExoSkel said:


> I'm not trying to defend anyone. I just want japan to man up and tell the truth. Stop whitewashing their history textbooks like it never happened.
> 
> Now let's get back on topic and give china more face palm moments.



Those textbooks are not widely used.
Again, using wiki

_Subsequently, the New History Textbook was used by only *0.039% *of junior high schools in Japan as of August 15, 2001. According to the Society, there are currently eight private junior high schools, one public school for the disabled in Tokyo, three public junior high schools and four public schools for the disabled in Ehime that use their textbook (Mainichi Shimbun, September 27, 2004).[18]_

You are taking things out of nowhere
If a quick look at wikipedia is all that it takes...

But hey, let's pretend every Japanese school uses this textbook.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 8, 2011)

Hollow Prince said:


> For the most part I think that they have let it go, its just White people refuse to accept how things are now with them, keeping the circle going!



I'm willing to accept the societal limitations of any poor person regardless of their race, sex, or religion. I may not do anything about it, but that's because I'm limited in what I can do. And if people don't want to save other people, that's not their prerogative. 

Life sucks, have a cookie.

But just today I heard some cliche argument that white people need to "give people what they've taken".

What exactly have I taken? I'm sorry, do I know you? My great-great-grandfather might have taken something from _your_ great-great-grandfather, but what am I supposed to do about that?

And even if I could give you something, what would it be? A trip back to Africa? I'll give you the house your relatives lived on the plantation, if you want. What I did take from you that wasn't just the shitty hand in life you were dealt?

That's what I don't get. Yes, slavery was horrible. Yes, life sucks. What am I supposed to do about it? What are the Japanese supposed to do about it? Shut down a shrine just because a few war criminals are buried there _alongside all the other soldiers from the history of Japan_? 

Do we shut down a cemetery just because a rapist is buried there?

I understand that you can't immediately forgive someone for a wrong that's been committed. But I don't understand this concept of retroactive reparation, that generations later a debt is paid in a way that's "fair".

_Fair_ would be sending the black rights activist back to Ethiopia so they can live in a hut in the desert, since that's what their ancestors were taken from. Is that what they want? Want _tangible_ payment is it that's being demanded?

That's the same problem with the Chinese argument. They don't know what the fuck it is they're asking for, there's problably nothing they even want, but they keep demanding "reparations". It's an endless cycle of hate and guilt and intolerance. 

There's plenty of groups who can just _let things fucking go_! They're discriminated against, okay, they forgive and work to make sure it doesn't happen again.

Why is it that other people just refuse to let these things go? Life sucks, it sucked before and it sucks now and it'll suck tomorrow! But you'll constantly be a source of suckiness for others and yourself if you keep hanging on to some outdated explanation for the suckiness that points to a single source. 

There's not a single source, life just sucks.

Period.

Want another cookie?


----------



## Momoka (Mar 8, 2011)

I understand why they would act like this, but if you really want to act mature about this, this isn't the way to go. 

Japan has some sad history too, you know, although Japan pretty much destroyed the China's coastline, its people, culture, family.... 

Yeah, Japan did destroy a lot of nation's culture, language, people, families, poor soldiers, etc. But still, isn't it about time to destroy this hate instead of carrying it on for the next generation? One day some sorry sap from China or Japan might start another hatred against each other and start another war like back then. And back then, most people were just plain brainwashed by propaganda and were ignorant and full of national pride.


But all I can say for this is that Japan should apologize for their wrongs in the past and give back historical artifacts from Korea, China, and other countries they've enslaved before in WWII.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 8, 2011)

@Detonator Fan: Wikipedia is not a valid source (it can be edited by anyone in the internet).


However, I am not dismissing the possibility that Japan may have change its attitude to a degree.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @Detonator Fan: Wikipedia is not a valid source (it can be edited by anyone in the internet).
> 
> 
> However, I am not dismissing the possibility that Japan may have change its attitude to a degree.



Wikipedia is not perfect, but at least it's better than taking things out of the ass.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 9, 2011)

And what I love even more than that is the white people who get blamed for slavery even though their ancestors immigrated to America after slavery ceased to exist. 

In fact, let's blame Europe, too, because they're where the white people in America came from. And on that note, why isn't Europe being blamed anyways? Europe did it first, and we adopted the practice.

But no, dammit, bad Tkae! No ruining Al Sharpton's gravy train


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

But there are times when people do take things out of their "asses" and put them up in Wikipedia.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> But there are times when people do take things out of their "asses" and put them up in Wikipedia.



That part of the article has citations.
Do you have one?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't forget the Jews. Those bastards killed our lord and saviour, so we must hate them for all eternity.


----------



## Tkae (Mar 9, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> But there are times when people do take things out of their "asses" and put them up in Wikipedia.



That wasn't one of them, though, and by copy/pasting the quote they cited and running it through a Google search, you can find the exact spot in the Wiki page where it is, in fact, cited to a seemingly reputable study.

If you were to go slightly further:

By copy/pasting the name of the study into Google (Sven Saaler: Politics, Memory and Public Opinion: The History Textbook Controversy and Japanese Society. Munich: 2005), you come up with:



Verifying that the quote is, in fact, from a study published by the German Institute for Japanese Studies, aka Deutschen Institut f?r Japanstudien.

And all it took was five clicks of the mouse and three hits of the G key


----------



## Tkae (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Don't forget the Jews. Those bastards killed our lord and saviour, so we must hate them for all eternity.



The Pope just released a book categorically undoing the myth that all Jewish people were responsible for the death of Jesus, properly attributing it to the corrupt religious leaders of the time's Jewish authority that misled the Jewish people and caused a riot through agent provocateurs.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Mar 9, 2011)

Tkae said:


> I'm willing to accept the societal limitations of any poor person regardless of their race, sex, or religion. I may not do anything about it, but that's because I'm limited in what I can do. And if people don't want to save other people, that's not their prerogative.
> 
> Life sucks, have a cookie.
> 
> ...



Do you have White Macadamia Nut those are my favorites!

Reparations was just straight up stupid, it should have happened when the war ended then and there! what I was talking about for the most part, and Im kinda thankful that it did happened that we were brought over here and not in some poor ass country where more than likely id have aids when Im born. Sucks that the whole slavery bullshit happened, but the end kinda sorta outway the beginning there. But I was just talking about was pure out racism not sure exactly where youre from, but I live in the South so its far from being dead!

I dont see why you or anybody should pay for something that happened so long ago before we were even born!


----------



## Tkae (Mar 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Don't forget the Jews. Those bastards killed our lord and saviour, so we must hate them for all eternity.





Hollow Prince said:


> Do you have White Macadamia Nut those are my favorites!
> 
> Reparations was just straight up stupid, it should have happened when the war ended then and there! what I was talking about for the most part, and Im kinda thankful that it did happened that we were brought over here and not in some poor ass country where more than likely id have aids when Im born. Sucks that the whole slavery bullshit happened, but the end kinda sorta outway the beginning there. But I was just talking about was pure out racism not sure exactly where youre from, but I live in the South so its far from being dead!
> 
> I dont see why you or anybody should pay for something that happened so long ago before we were even born!



I live in the South too, I live an hour and a half away from Birmingham. 

I'd argue that racism is dead as a cultural institution, which is as good as it's ever gonna get. The only real incidences of true racism are in backwoods rednecks who are isolated from society, just like there's backwoods redneck Chinese people who don't even know that WWII happened. 

You'll always have racism. And it takes generations for it to ever go away. We're making some very visible strides though, considering that it's only been 50 years since the Civil Rights Movement. Society as a whole isn't racist anymore, which is incredible considering that the people who maintained the racist laws are still alive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

China's good at brainwashing their citizens. But Japan is also good at denying any war crimes. I wonder which side is worse? I'd say Japan was more open, but still..


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> China's good at brainwashing their citizens. But Japan is also good at denying any war crimes. I wonder which side is worse? I'd say Japan was more open, but still..


They both are equally at fault.


----------



## zuul (Mar 9, 2011)

considering what they did to Chinese during WWII it's understandable.
And unlike German ones, I don't think their war criminals had been punished or that they apologized properly.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 9, 2011)

Chinese need to let it go but they seem to have a long memory for stuff like this



Ennoea said:


> Please Exo defend the view that you should hate the younger Japanese generation? What kind of shitty teaching is that?


it's along the same lines of teaching that the Japanese do when they don't mention the war crimes in their school text books.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

I do respect Hirohito for manning up after being beaten. The current generation of Japanese don't understand what the situation was like though, just ask Ishihara, trying to justify the Tojo governments actions.

 Just look at what the controversy in Okinawa is now compared to when we took that land during the war.


But that just makes me depressed because in the US we have the same kind of whitewashing of things like the Civil War and Slavery by the Reds and it makes me realize that humans will never accept responsibility for their own actions if they can help it


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2011)

zuul said:


> And unlike German ones, I don't think their war criminals had been punished or that they apologized properly.


You're right. Emperor Hirohito got away from war criminal charge and nuremberg trial. He never even had to apologize to china and other asian countries.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

^ That is not correct.

I had to edit my post because i, as usual was wrong in my own assertion. Many Japanese Prime Ministers over the years HAVE apologized for WW2 atrocities, but many in the legislator disagreed.

Hirohito as soon as he met with McArthur, apologized for Pearl Harbor and "any offenses committed during WW2"

Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 





> August 28, 1997. Prime Minister Ryutaro Hashimoto. "I believe that Japan has learned its lessons from history and that the people of Japan widely share the view that we must learn from the past for the future, without forgetting what is behind us. The year before last, former Prime Minister Tomiichi Murayama issued these words: '... through its colonial rule and aggression, [Japan] caused tremendous damage and suffering to the people of many countries, particularly to those of Asian nations. ... I regard, in a spirit of humility, these irrefutable facts of history, and express here once again my feelings of deep remorse and state my heartfelt apology.' I am of the same mind as the former Prime Minister. Even though there are some elements in Japan that are quite capable of arousing Chinese sentiment with their rhetoric, Japan will not become a military power in the future. Our determination to continue treading the path of a peaceful nation is self-evident to us, the Japanese people. Still, however clear this may be to us, we must continue our persistent efforts so that China and the other nations of Asia have no reason to doubt us" (Speech by Prime Minister Ryutaro Hashimoto, Seeking a New Foreign Policy Toward China).






> September 6, 1997. Prime Minister Ryutaro Hashimoto. "In 1995, on the 50th anniversary of the end of World War II, the Government of Japan expressed its resolution through the statement by the Prime Minister, which states that during a certain period in the past, Japan's conduct caused tremendous damage and suffering to the people of many countries, including China, and the Prime Minister expressed his feeling of deep remorse and stated his heartfelt apology, while giving his word to make efforts for peace. I myself was one of the ministers who was involved in drafting this statement. I would like to repeat that this is the official position of the Government of Japan. During the summit meeting that I had during my visit to China, I have made this point very clear in a frank manner to the Chinese side. Premier Li Peng said that he concurs completely with my remarks" (Ministry of Foreign Affairs Press Conference on: Visit of Prime Minister Ryutaro Hashimoto to the People's Republic of China).[31]






> November 26, 1998. Prime Minister Keizō Obuchi. "Both sides believe that squarely facing the past and correctly understanding history are the important foundation for further developing relations between Japan and China. The Japanese side observes the 1972 Joint Communique of the Government of Japan and the Government of the People's Republic of China and the August 15, 1995 Statement by former Prime Minister Tomiichi Murayama. The Japanese side is keenly conscious of the responsibility for the serious distress and damage that Japan caused to the Chinese people through its aggression against China during a certain period in the past and expressed deep remorse for this. The Chinese side hopes that the Japanese side will learn lessons from the history and adhere to the path of peace and development. Based on this, both sides will develop long-standing relations of friendship" (Japan-China Joint Declaration On Building a Partnership of Friendship and Cooperation for Peace and Development).






My mistake was stating that there had been no apologies at all when that clearly wasn't the case. 

There were plenty of apologies and there are still apologies to this day. Seiji Maehara for example, apologized to Australian POW's held on the Tojo government's order on the third of this month


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That is not correct.
> 
> I had to edit my post because i, as usual was wrong in my own assertion. Many Japanese Prime Ministers over the years HAVE apologized for WW2 atrocities, but many in the legislator disagreed.
> 
> Hirohito as soon as he met with McArthur, apologized for Pearl Harbor and "any offenses committed during WW2"


I wasn't talking about prime ministers. I was clearly talking about hirohito. The thing is, he apologized to McArthur. Did he apologize to the rest of other asian nations? Nope. Absolutely not. Instead, his son had to do the apologizing decades later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

This is the perception. Your saying that because Hirohito didn't apologize directly to everyone he affected, Japan itself can never officially be absolved of the claim that they "never apologized".

There are people in Japan who do have no remorse and still feel that they(Tojo Japan) were always in the right. These are the far right nationalists who say that. But like everywhere else, the situation is hardly black and white as Japan is more than one national party


----------



## Karsh (Mar 9, 2011)

Tkae said:


> I'm willing to accept the societal limitations of any poor person regardless of their race, sex, or religion. I may not do anything about it, but that's because I'm limited in what I can do. And if people don't want to save other people, that's not their prerogative.
> 
> Life sucks, have a cookie.
> 
> ...





ExoSkel said:


> They both are equally at fault.



I will even personally add to this and stick my toe in the shark pool that is the NF Caf?, and liken this to the Albania/Serbia and the Israel/Palestine situations.

What reparations short of ruining the others' lives (if even) will appease the grudge?
Nothing will make the one who has felt wronged feel better about the past, because it takes a lot of time for the wrongs to be forgotten. It's a choice to stay angry and vindictive, nothing more, especially considering Japan had apologized before. It's not even as if China is all that special in that respect since Japan's list of war atrocities are a mile long and inflicted upon several other nations. 

As we've seen, innocents all over the world are being attacked and genocide and war has been fought because of their ancestors.
Does two wrongs make it right?
Of course not.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 9, 2011)

> When I pointed out that young Japanese have not wronged China, I was told ?Yes, but* we hate them anyway*.?



this guy is awesome


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

China is VERY good at brainwashing its citizenry 

Atleast with Japan, there is wide condemnation when nationalists try and white wash their ancestors actions. With China, its basic indoctrination in that the people who actually speak out against China's actions are jailed at the behest of the state


----------



## Karsh (Mar 9, 2011)

They don't have a state-run media for nothing, of course.



Psycho said:


> this guy is awesome



Not only awesome, but extremely unoriginal.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Mar 9, 2011)

Wasn't there a TED video on why nationalism is good for the growth of the country or something? 

Oh well...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sure there was  Nationalism is nothing more than a false patriotism, a blind defense


----------



## jux (Mar 9, 2011)

It's understandable seeing as the Japanese continue to deny the atrocities they committed in China during WW2. I can see how some could still be bitter over the matter. From what I've heard though, this is bullshit. Most people in China couldn't give less of a shit, and those who are are usually from the older generation and actually felt the onslaught effects of Japan invading China. Most people in this thread are telling China to move on, but I think China has a right to want Japan to acknowledge what they had committed during the war because that's what pisses them off the most, the fact that the Japanese aren't taking the accountability or responsibility for the what they had done which impacted on so many, so vastly in history. 

Irony instills when I think of the Tienanmen Square massacre though


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me. Most of this sprang up during World War 2. Rape of Nanking was particularly bad.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 9, 2011)

what about the human experiment camps


----------



## Lovely (Mar 9, 2011)

Those too.

Japanese military was always brutal. Some of the atrocities were more than sick.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 9, 2011)

Once again, there are people in Japan, including those in government, who have denied any responsibility for war crimes of WW2, these are far right nationalists. There are more than far right nationalists in japan who deny war crimes and responsibility, just like there are more than Bible thumping hicks in the USA who deny evolution 

Many people in Japan have apologized for a majority of atrocities caused by Japan over the years, so the talking point has got to go considering the source of the article


----------



## Psycho (Mar 9, 2011)

Karsh said:


> Not only awesome, but extremely unoriginal.



originality is on the low these days, you can't expect to find anything good that hasn't been done yet, chances are that if it hans't been done it's because we don't need to do it to know it's gonna suck


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 9, 2011)

I find this thread funny! I can honestly say that Japanese people tend to be just as prejudice towards Chinese people.

I just came back from living in Japan for over a year and one of the things that I noticed very quickly and really suprised me was the constant casual racism toward China and Chinese people. It's not just old people many many younger people I knew through friends, teaching or just met at pubs/bars would often throw some offensive statements in to their converstion.

Also, I noticed many Japanese people were fearful and plain jealous of China's current economy. Many things previously manufactured in Japan are now actually being made in China. Whereas most of the world's economy (Japan's included) are going through a slow patch China's is still soaring. As a result there are more Chinese tourists in Japan which was not pleasing to many people I spoke with. They also worried that China will take over from them as the number one economy in Asia (It has I believe...). But, the advent of that day was often talked about as though it were armageddon. 

So the prejudice and hate certainly runs both ways.


----------



## zuul (Mar 9, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> what about the human experiment camps



All those japanese mengele wannabe never had to pay for their crime such as poisoning whole Chinese villages and parcticizing vivisection on Human beings.

But the USA are partially to blame for that. they should have make a Nuremberg for japaneses war criminals too. I think it's due to the racist mindset amongst the USA gov of the period, they were probabely thinking : 'the victims are not white people, why should we care ?'

Disgusting.


----------



## jux (Mar 9, 2011)

Niabingi said:


> Also, I noticed many Japanese people were fearful and plain jealous of China's current economy. Many things previously manufactured in Japan are now actually being made in China. Whereas most of the world's economy (Japan's included) are going through a slow patch China's is still soaring. As a result there are more Chinese tourists in Japan which was not pleasing to many people I spoke with. They also worried that China will take over from them as the number one economy in Asia (It has I believe...).



Pff Japan's been decline since the AFC. Let's watch China and India roll now.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 9, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Chinese need to let it go but they seem to have a long memory for stuff like this
> 
> 
> it's along the same lines of teaching that the Japanese do when they don't mention the war crimes in their school text books.



Yeah, that super popular textbook that doesn't even come close to be adopted in 1% of Japanese schools...



jux said:


> It's understandable seeing as the Japanese continue to deny the atrocities they committed in China during WW2.



They do? Or is it just a minority of  extreme right-wing people that do that?
Should we judge every nation in the world by their craziest radicals?



zuul said:


> But the USA are partially to blame for that. they should have make a Nuremberg for japaneses war criminals too.



Yeah, totally. No... wait...  something like that did happen.



OMG. Can it be that people are misinformed in this thread AGAIN?


----------



## sadated_peon (Mar 9, 2011)

China uses anything it can to get advantages in economic and political disputes. It cultivates their anti-Japanese sentiment specifically because it helps them. 

I have no sympathy for the Chinese and their hatred of the Japanese. None. 

The worst atrocities perpetrated against the Chinese people were done by the Chinese government. Any claim to moral superiority by the Chinese is laughable. 

Oh yes, tell me how unapologetic the Japanese are while you continuously fuck Tibet, I am all ears you hypocritical ass clowns.


----------



## Hi Im God (Mar 9, 2011)

And in other news blacks hate whitey.


----------



## dreams lie (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't really care if the Japanese feel down about Chinese hating them. They threaten our culture in the past and deserve all the criticism and hate they get with their smugness.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

I can hardly blame them...

Though really they should hate the CCP as much since their death-toll was, if anything larger and more recent.


----------



## Mael (Mar 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I can hardly blame them...
> 
> Though really they should hate the CCP as much since their death-toll was, if anything larger and more recent.



Self-reflection is hard to come by nowadays...even here in the States.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 9, 2011)

This isn't really "news". Anyone who has been to China, or met someone who grew up there, will know that the Chinese hold this attitude. I used to try and talk sense into my Chinese friends before, but now I just go "yeah, I know you do..." when they say they hate Japan. Just too much effort to have this same discussion every time I meet someone new.

It's interesting that the govenment is more moderate in this issue. While the Communist Party may base it's legitimacy on defeating Japan and the Nationalist government, in modern times Japan is also their most important trading partner in Asia. So leaders such as Hu Jintao and Wen Jiabao need to be polite towards their Japanese counterparts to not damage China's growth.

The Chinese general public, on the other hand, can be as hateful as they like, particularly on the internet. Japan is for China what Islam or Communism is to the west.

I think the Party every now and then makes efforts to calm people down.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 9, 2011)

Shadow is right this hardly seems like news in the first place 
this seems to be another racist  anti-Chinese troll baiting thread I would expect from pink ninja.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 9, 2011)

I mean if you want to talk about racisum in Asia how about the ethic minorites In japan who are treated like second class citizens or are hardly recognized.
Or maybe japan's immagration/citizenship policy where you have to have Japanese parents to become a full fledge citizen regaurdless if you were actually born there or not


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 9, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Black people and China:
> 
> *Let it go!*



And yet, the KKK, and plenty of white supremacist groups still exist. Ignorant of bigotry much?


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 9, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> This isn't really "news". Anyone who has been to China, or met someone who grew up there, will know that the Chinese hold this attitude. I used to try and talk sense into my Chinese friends before, but now I just go "yeah, I know you do..." when they say they hate Japan. Just too much effort to have this same discussion every time I meet someone new.
> 
> It's interesting that the govenment is more moderate in this issue. While the Communist Party may base it's legitimacy on defeating Japan and the Nationalist government, in modern times Japan is also their most important trading partner in Asia. So leaders such as Hu Jintao and Wen Jiabao need to be polite towards their Japanese counterparts to not damage China's growth.
> 
> ...



Communism maybe. Islam has been bombing us in the face as of late. A little different and somewhat understandable. What Japan did happened over half a century ago and they got nuked twice and their entire military lobotomized for it. What more could you ask for?


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 9, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Communism maybe. Islam has been bombing us in the face as of late. A little different and somewhat understandable. What Japan did happened over half a century ago and they got nuked twice and their entire military lobotomized for it. What more could you ask for?



I think the Chinese want the Japanese govenment to make a proper apology for WW2, as well as recognize the war crimes in their history books. While Germans apologize almost to the point of self-hate, the Japanese policy towards their own history seems to be "ok, fine, we promise never to do it again. Can we let go of this topic now?".

I know very well that there are individual Japanese who make apologies or displays of regret to individual Chinese all the time, but I don't think there has been a collective apology on behalf of the entire Japanese people, from the Emperor and/or the government.

Correct me if there is one that I don't know about.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 9, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> I think the Chinese want the Japanese govenment to make a proper apology for WW2, as well as recognize the war crimes in their history books. While Germans apologize almost to the point of self-hate, the Japanese policy towards their own history seems to be "ok, fine, we promise never to do it again. Can we let go of this topic now?".
> 
> I know very well that there are individual Japanese who make apologies or displays of regret to individual Chinese all the time, but I don't think there has been a collective apology on behalf of the entire Japanese people, from the Emperor and/or the government.
> 
> Correct me if there is one that I don't know about.



I dont see how a "we are sorry" will help with what they did.

Someone posted it before but apparently there is a pretty nice list of apologizes here.



Would you rather every Japanese person bow down and beg for forgiveness for something that most of them alive remotely dont even understand themselves?


----------



## zuul (Mar 9, 2011)

Germans actually did it right, since no one in Europ resent them anymore except for old people.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 9, 2011)

zuul said:


> Germans actually did it right, since no one in Europ resent them anymore except for old people.



While Japan could have made more effort to repair relations, Germany did not have to compete with a indoctrination and propaganda machine like there is in China. China has used its ability to rouse the ire of its citizens against other countries too, including France. (Not with slanted education, but media stories.)

It would be more worthwhile to look at other countries in Asia (other than North Korea) to compare Japan's post-WW2 performance against that of Germany. There are lots of differing factors to take into account though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess I don't give a damn.

Maybe they'll blow each other up.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 9, 2011)

How long until we all have to learn Mandarin?

Manga>ALL


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess I don't give a damn.
> 
> Maybe they'll blow each other up.



Where will I get my weekly shounen jump then?

I am pretty sure Japan is already really fucked vs China. It would be extremely 1 sided without the US involved.


----------



## Juno (Mar 9, 2011)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Many ignorant people here.



Yes, the Japanese government has officially apologised on several occasions, but that offers no insight into how much controversy arises in Japan over those acknowledgements of war crimes, and the government's apologies are somewhat undermined when government approved history books are issued full of ommissions and nationalist white-washing.

People think the republicans' hatred for teachers unions is bad? The Japanese teachers union has to put up with bomb threats and being shot at over disputes of what kind of history is being taught to kids, among other things. Point is, Japan isn't that comfortable discussing its own atrocities, and it was only a couple of years ago that the prime minister revoked a previous PM's apology for what happened to the "comfort women", denied what happened to them, and ministers sucessfully removed references to them from history books. The education minister behind the campaign pretty much said those foreign women should have been happy to be raped and enslaved by Japanese soldiers. This was in _2007_.

And that said, China isn't really one to talk. Some of things the Japanese did to them was reprehensible. What China has done and continues to do to its own people is not only reprehensible but unquestioned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Where will I get my weekly shounen jump then?
> 
> I am pretty sure Japan is already really fucked vs China. It would be extremely 1 sided without the US involved.


 Japan must prevail otherwise we lose manga, anime, and good RPGs.


We'll nuke China's assholes.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Japan must prevail otherwise we lose manga, anime, and good RPGs.
> 
> 
> We'll nuke China's assholes.



Japan hasnt produced a good RPG in awhile. Even the FF series is a joke now. They now make them fricken MMOs or RPGs with less depth then Halo.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> Shadow is right this hardly seems like news in the first place
> this seems to be another racist  anti-Chinese troll baiting thread I would expect from pink ninja.



Care to backup that assertion with evidence?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

Razgriez said:


> Japan hasnt produced a good RPG in awhile. Even the FF series is a joke now. They now make them fricken MMOs or RPGs with less depth then Halo.


 Radiant Historia is good. 

I am hard-pressed to think of another original title that's good though. They sure love remaking shit nowadays.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 9, 2011)

zuul said:


> But the USA are partially to blame for that. they should have make a Nuremberg for japaneses war criminals too. I think it's due to the racist mindset amongst the USA gov of the period, they were probabely thinking : 'the victims are not white people, why should we care ?'
> 
> Disgusting.



Aaaand there it is, the Chinese/Japanese relationship is "the U.S.'s fault" post. 

There were the Nuremberg trials but also the Tokyo trials. Quick quote:


> In the trials, the newly-formed International Military Tribunal charged 52 German Nazi and Japanese officials for acts committed during the Second World War. The charges included committing war crimes, committing crimes against humanity, and making aggressive war.
> 
> Together, 46 of the defendants were found guilty – the Nazis for killing millions of Jews and other minorities, and the Japanese for allowing atrocities against POWs and civilians, including attempts to employ bacteriological warfare in China by dropping plague bacteria from airplanes.




Disgusting indeed.


----------



## sadated_peon (Mar 9, 2011)

Juno said:


> People think the republicans' hatred for teachers unions is bad? The Japanese teachers union has to put up with bomb threats and being shot at over disputes of what kind of history is being taught to kids, among other things. Point is, Japan isn't that comfortable discussing its own atrocities, and it was only a couple of years ago that the prime minister revoked a previous PM's apology for what happened to the "comfort women", denied what happened to them, and ministers sucessfully removed references to them from history books. The education minister behind the campaign pretty much said those foreign women should have been happy to be raped and enslaved by Japanese soldiers. This was in _2007_.



Mr. Abe on the 1993 resolution apologizing. 


> Japan's prime minister, Shinzo Abe, told parliament early this morning that he would not apologise *again* for his country's second world war military brothels, even if the US Congress passes a resolution demanding it.
> 
> "I must say we will not apologise even if there's a [US] resolution," Mr Abe told MPs in a lengthy debate, during which *he also said he stood by Japan's landmark 1993 apology on the brothels.*




But yet, he caved and apologized again. 

Here is the statement from Abe, the PM in question


> HONDA WELCOMES JAPANESE PRIME MINISTER’S
> 
> REGRET ON ‘COMFORT WOMEN’ ISSUE
> 
> ...





Please by all mean post your counter evidence that HE revoked the apology, and that he doesn't acknowledge that there were comfort women.


----------



## peachandbetty (Mar 9, 2011)

In defiance of this, I will now go hug a German.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Radiant Historia is good.
> 
> I am hard-pressed to think of another original title that's good though. They sure love remaking shit nowadays.



One thing Asia is bad at being is innovative and original.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Care to backup that assertion with evidence?



your threads are not rasicst per say but Because of their nature they eventaully lead to people 
 Posting bigoted and derogetory remarks which I know is not really your fault ninja Considering this is the Internet


----------



## Juno (Mar 9, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> Mr. Abe on the 1993 resolution apologizing.
> 
> 
> 
> But yet, he caved and apologized again.



Abe himself revoked it when he made an official statement denying what happened to the women. He then went back on himself and affirmed the official 93 apology after he got bitched out by the US. Until then, he had his party's lawmakers conducting research in an attempt to revise Kono's apology because they considered it to be going 'too far'. 




That there was enough support to even consider revoking it doesn't speak well of the general acceptance of accountability. That the prime minister himself would stand up and deny what had happened is self-evident of how far the denial goes. Quibbling over this seems pretty pedantic.



> Please by all mean post your counter evidence that HE revoked the apology, and that he doesn't acknowledge that there were comfort women.



I never said he denied that there were comfort woman, but that he denied what happened to them. He clearly did this when he said there was no evidence comfort women had been coerced. There's plenty of historians and surviving victims who beg to differ.


----------



## vikramx (Mar 9, 2011)

Irrespective of whether an apology is required or not, I dont see how an apology is going to change anything for China.


----------



## sadated_peon (Mar 9, 2011)

Juno said:


> Abe himself revoked it when he made an official statement denying what happened to the women.


That is not revoking it, revoking a official state apology of a previous prime minister cannot be done by an off hand remark from the current PM


Juno said:


> He then went back on himself and affirmed the official 93 apology after he got bitched out by the US. Until then, he had his party's lawmakers conducting research in an attempt to revise Kono's apology because they considered it to be going 'too far'.



??? from your own source


> Earlier, the prime minister* rejected a call* from about 130 LDP lawmakers for the government itself to commission the inquiry into the controversial issue.
> 
> The MPs are demanding that Tokyo water down its statement of apology to the comfort women.


he didn't tell his party to conduct research, he accepted his party's call and refused a official government review, and said he stood by the the apology. 



Juno said:


> That there was enough support to even consider revoking it doesn't speak well of the general acceptance of accountability. That the prime minister himself would stand up and deny what had happened is self-evident of how far the denial goes. Quibbling over this seems pretty pedantic.



My issue was with how much false information you post in a single post(and are still posting). 
The "reviews" that the conservatives like to run are not different to the southern states looks on the civil war and has more to do with as they claim misinformation and exaggeration about what happened then complete denial. 

Misinformation about it is something that China pumps out in droves and is continued to be repeated. 


Juno said:


> I never said he denied that there were comfort woman, but that he denied what happened to them. He clearly did this when he said there was no evidence comfort women had been coerced. There's plenty of historians and surviving victims who beg to differ.


The statement from Abe wasn't that none were coerced but there was not evidence that ALL were coerced. This is the problem with translations. 

That is why he stood by the apology yet made the statement.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 9, 2011)

Meh, this isnt news to me. 

its a debacle for me, i love Chinese food, but i also like Sentai and Kamen Rider.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 9, 2011)

it's common fact that the old people in china hate the japenese. this ain't news.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 9, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> it's common fact that the old people in china hate the japenese. this ain't news.


Did you even bother reading the article?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 9, 2011)

Talon. said:


> Meh, this isnt news to me.
> 
> its a debacle for me, i love Chinese food, but i also like Sentai and Kamen Rider.



 Yeah, I feel There is room in my heart for both I can have my shashimi and my BBQ prok buns! My anime and my Chinese oprea!! 
Japanese are famliy too


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 10, 2011)

Tkae said:


> Black people and China:
> 
> *Let it go!*



Easier said than done, although I do think people should let the past be a thing of history. I do understand how some chinese may feel, the most interesting thing to me about China-Korea-Japan relations is in spite of their perceived poor relations, most Chinese Americans seem to have an affinity for the culture of their rivals and vice versa.


----------



## len77 (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think a government official apologizing would have a lasting effect. If the Chinese are truly primarily angered by the Japanese not acknowledging their war crimes, an educational program rising awareness in Japan should be started. It's important that the young people know about every aspect of their past and the committed atrocities are not denied. 

I would be hellishly pissed too, if the Germans just denied everything they did in WWII. Though they almost take it too far. Some Germans are still too afraid to show that they could possibly be proud of what their country is now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 10, 2011)

Black people and China? 

Someone hasn't heard of "social disparity", or doesn't understand  The consequences of years past is exemplified in today's social barriers


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 10, 2011)

vikramx said:


> Irrespective of whether an apology is required or not, I dont see how an apology is going to change anything for China.



The most active anti-Japanese are born in the 80's and 90's. They are not old enogh to have experienced WW2 or even the Cold War, but still they claim to have very informed opinions on how the capitalist world in general and Japan in particular have wronged China.

I consider them the Chinese equivalent of right-wing extremists. If China became a democracy these elements are likely to vote for parties with a populist nationalist rethoric and very strange ideas about China's relationship with the rest of the world.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 10, 2011)

My best friend is Chinese & loves Japanese.


----------



## Krozar (Mar 10, 2011)

Japan is xenophobic and hates everyone else. No surprise there. They even hate them beautiful whales!

They have 3rd generation Koreans living in Japan, some with limited knowledge of the Korean language, and they still can't even get citizenship.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2011)

Krozar said:


> Japan is xenophobic and hates everyone else. No surprise there. They even hate them beautiful whales!
> 
> They have 3rd generation Koreans living in Japan, some with limited knowledge of the Korean language, and they still can't even get citizenship.


And dolphins.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Mar 11, 2011)

I always thought that each Asian country hates all other Asian countries.


----------



## Arinna (Mar 11, 2011)

Chinese are the worst when it comes to holding grudges....


But hey, I'm chinese and I love japanese


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2011)

Japanese people freak me right the fuck out to be honest. I work at a company that supplies auto parts for Toyota and Japanese businessmen come in all the time and just stare at us work.

This one guy stared right at me for like 20 minutes the other day. I know the little heathen was just thinking about how I'd taste cut up and mixed with dog and cat meat in a stew.


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 11, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Japanese people freak me right the fuck out to be honest. I work at a company that supplies auto parts for Toyota and Japanese businessmen come in all the time and just stare at us work.
> 
> This one guy stared right at me for like 20 minutes the other day. I know the little heathen was just thinking about how I'd taste cut up and mixed with dog and cat meat in a stew.



El oh el?


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 11, 2011)

I was only kidding. He'd probably serve me on a sandwich with whale and Chinese orphan meat mixed in.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 11, 2011)

i want to learn japanese more than i do mandarin....i am weeaboo


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder if the chinese are celebrating the news of the japanese earthquake, from reading this article about how they are raised to hate Japan it wouldnt surprise me at all.


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> I wonder if the chinese are celebrating the news of the japanese earthquake, from reading this article about how they are raised to hate Japan it wouldnt surprise me at all.



A bit blanketed of a statement considering how Sichuan was all but 3 years ago.


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2011)

Mael said:


> A bit blanketed of a statement considering how Sichuan was all but 3 years ago.


im not serious dude.

also i have no idea what event it is that your refering too unfortunately (earthquake?).


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> im not serious dude.
> 
> also i have no idea what event it is that your refering too unfortunately (earthquake?).



A massive earthquake.

Tens of thousands died.


----------



## Momentum (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm Chinese and I love Japan except politician Ishihara, he can fall into a hole for all I care.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> im not serious dude.
> 
> also i have no idea what event it is that your refering too unfortunately (earthquake?).



How did you not hear about that? Typical white man not caring about poor Asians.


----------



## hehey (Mar 11, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> How did you not hear about that? Typical white man not caring about poor Asians.



Im the kind of guy who never leaves my room except when im going to school and just watches tv or plays games all day... and didnt really start sinking my life into surfing the net until college.... i live under a rock, so *i never heard of this chinese quake*, also im not white im of Dominican decent.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 11, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, amirite?


----------



## AsunA (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> I wonder if the chinese are celebrating the news of the japanese earthquake, from reading this article about how they are raised to hate Japan it wouldnt surprise me at all.



If they did, they got struck by karma, because China also had an earthquake today with 25 deaths.


----------



## Xion (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> im not serious dude.
> 
> also i have no idea what event it is that your refering too unfortunately (earthquake?).



That was a big earthquake killed like tens of thousands in China. Unfortunately it happened around the same time as Cyclone Nargis which killed hundreds of thousands in Burma, so it was kind of overshadowed lol.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 11, 2011)

hehey said:


> im not serious dude.
> 
> also i have no idea what event it is that your refering too unfortunately (earthquake?).



Sichuan (chinese: "Four rivers") is a south-western Chinese province know among other things for it's spicy food. It happens to be located in an earthquake-prone area and therefore gets hit from time to time, but last time was really bad and resulted in lots of deaths.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

This is ridiculously childish stuff. 


Shame on you China, just shame on you.


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

Also Japan needs to give South Korea back their island, stop killing whales and dolphins as well.


----------



## Gino (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm clear you're trolling now.......


----------



## GrimaH (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't we just kill all the damn politicians that created this situation?


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)

GrimaH said:


> Can't we just kill all the damn politicians that created this situation?



Yeah sure right after you figure a way past security, armed forces, and prison afterwards


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 13, 2011)

GrimaH said:


> Can't we just kill all the damn politicians that created this situation?



It wouldn't help at this stage. The people have already decided they don't like Japan. It's not like the deaths of the Cold War politicians has taken away the dislike of communism or suspicion of people from post-Communist countries.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Mar 13, 2011)

Hack said:


> Haters gonna hate, amirite?



the only person who wins in interracial racism is the whiteman


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 13, 2011)

i understand china cuz japan is so ignorant when it comes to the horrible stuff it's done, but that's cuz they dont teach it, its not like the young people know..

iv met people who thought pearl harbor was PART OF JAPAN. and she thought that the US had bombed it.. 
yes, a lot of young people are really really REALLY clueless on this. stupid. like, they just dumb.



of course china is mad, cuz japanese think that they're the best fucking country in the world, they think they never did bad stuff, but that ain't true.
that's why many asian countries around there are pissed as shit and hate japanese cuz they act like we didn't do anything wrong.




but then again, japan has let it go.
in the end they're just mad that japan has forgotten, moved on, let go, and relaxed and enjoyed ourselves
in the end its all about china's pride of wanting some sort of payback or w/e

they could easily let go.
just let go please.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 13, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i understand china cuz japan is so ignorant when it comes to the horrible stuff it's done, but that's cuz they dont teach it, its not like the young people know..
> 
> iv met people who thought pearl harbor was PART OF JAPAN. and she thought that the US had bombed it..
> yes, a lot of young people are really really REALLY clueless on this. stupid. like, they just dumb.
> ...



of course the chinese are still pissed at japan, they have every fucking right to be. some of the things that the japenese did to the chinese were 10x worse than what went on in the nazi torture camps.


----------



## easel (Mar 14, 2011)

*Just human*

In face of adversity, we should forget whether we/they are Chinese or Japanese. We are all human beings. A good read:


----------



## Kiss (Mar 15, 2011)

For some reason I read the title as 'We Chinese all _ate_ Japanese".


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 15, 2011)

Cool story bros.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2011)

> That is what japan is practically doing with their historybook. It's not just any ordinary whitewashing. They are basically whitewashing their part of history on genocide that they've caused in Asia* not centuries ago*, *but 70 decades ago.*


Funny typo. 

Anyway this doesn't really surprise me the pain they suffered is relatively recent so naturally the resentment doesn't have many generations to travel.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like a great guy, more billionaires should follow his example.

And I only knew about Yingjiang earthquake today


----------



## hehey (Mar 15, 2011)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Cool story bros.


i take back my previous comment and apologize to the chinese.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 15, 2011)

I find it funny how the Chinese people hate the Japanese. They can blame them for the atrocity at Nanking. But the Chinese should also wake up to the fact of what they did to Taiwan as well.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Mar 15, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> Oh yes, tell me how unapologetic the Japanese are while you continuously fuck Tibet, I am all ears you hypocritical ass clowns.


 
This. The Chinese who participate in calling for apologies conveniently ignore their own past and present, which is certainly not laden with rainbows.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 15, 2011)

sadated_peon said:


> China uses anything it can to get advantages in economic and political disputes. It cultivates their anti-Japanese sentiment specifically because it helps them.
> 
> I have no sympathy for the Chinese and their hatred of the Japanese. None.
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## tinhamodic (Mar 21, 2011)

The Chinese are just still pissed for getting bitch slapped during WW2. That's because they couldn't get their corrupt asses together then. Besides, during war regardless of time which country didn't perpetrate 'atrocities'? American soldiers committed atrocities also during WW2.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't give a shit, every fucking ethnicity has their own stupid hate against another.
If people are going to keep giving each other excuses to keep doing so instead of placating the feelings of animosity, we are going nowhere. 

Unrealistic expectations? Probably, but it's still a contradiction to not aknowledge that the feelings of hate towards one another is what causes further tensions by justifying it and still advocating peace.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh China...

We don't really care who or what you hate. :/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't worry, just give it about half a millenia. Then they'll be just hating each other during soccer matches and giving petty insults and just being snobby to tourists.

[/anglo-franco relations]


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> So the older generations cant let go of what happened 60ish years ago (understandable, especially if they personally suffered it or had a friend/close relative who did) and the government is keeping the fire going for its own political / territorial goals.
> 
> Thats how this world tends to work. Get used to it.



some people need closure, especially if they got fucked up during a war and the other side wont apologize for it...


----------



## Xion (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes China was brutally treated during WWII, but I don't think it was nearly on the scale with which the Chinese have treated themselves all the way to the present.

FYI Japan is one of the most developed countries in the world now. What are you China?


----------



## xenopyre (Mar 22, 2011)

Xion said:


> Yes China was brutally treated during WWII, but I don't think it was nearly on the scale with which the Chinese have treated themselves all the way to the present.
> 
> FYI Japan is one of the most developed countries in the world now. What are you China?


huh just the 2nd biggest  economy in the world


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 22, 2011)

Considering what Japan did to China in WWII, I'm not surprised there's hate to this day by older people at the very least.

By the way, on the issue of Tibet, you really want the Dali Lama back in power? He was a prick and subjugated his people. He wants his power back so he and his fellow monks can have their every need fulfilled by the peasants they subjugate.


----------



## A. Waltz (Mar 22, 2011)

they're just jealous that when people see "made in china" its like phony shit, even if its good quality
and when they hear "made in japan" its the best of the best 


this is true!
my dad has these 2 western/european swords, but they say "made in china" :| so he was planning on selling em but now its like "no one will buy em cuz they'll think its fake" when these swords are pretty real indeed. they're so heavy!! D:
and he was saying that if they where made in japan, they would actually be sharp  even if they are european/western xD

i really like those swords.. i hope he doesn't sell em.. ill buy em if i can D: T___T


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 26, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> of course the chinese are still pissed at japan, they have every fucking right to be. some of the things that the japenese did to the chinese were 10x worse than what went on in the nazi torture camps.


Just how constructive is it to stay angry? Every Nation has committed acts of savagery against another should they all dwell on that?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 27, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> Just how constructive is it to stay angry? Every Nation has committed acts of savagery against another should they all dwell on that?



Depends on the harshness of said savageries, the amount of time passed and whether there has been any other more recent war in the region or not. Good old Norway has _mostly_ forgiven Sweden for forcing them into the Sweden-Norway union two hundred years ago, which was ended a hundred years ago, any "hate" stilla round these days usually being found in bad (and barbed) jokes  . But in our case, I don't recall any greater acts of savagery being commited during that time, nor by the time the Union was ended  - and besides, WW2 & and an occupation came along forty years after that, so most of whatever hatred that was left probably fell on the germans and thus...


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 27, 2011)

What a bunch of morons. Cry us a river, build a bridge and get over it.


----------



## Minorin (Mar 27, 2011)

I mean, Mao only killed, you know...

Random statistic aside, while the Chinese hate for the Japanese is utterly stupid and characteristic of the propaganda going on in China, Japan has never been very good at owning up to World War II, at least compared to Germany - but they're only the second largest foreign aid donor now, among other humanitarian acts.


----------

